# Tybee yesterday



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You know how every one says that you should have been there yesterday? Well, yesterday was not one of those days. It straight up sucked. I had one 13" flounder and a couple dink blues and that was it.

I saw a few small whiting and baby sharks but it was incredibly slow. No trout, no drum, no spanish, although I did see some sheepshead on the pilings.

Think I might be going to the Gulf Stream tomorrow, I need some more wahoo steaks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

I GUESS THAT'S BEEN PAR FOR THE COARSE LATELY. IT HAS TO TURN SOON....HOPEFULLY I'LL BE THERE WHEN IT DOES..


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

This year is so unpredictable. The weather this past week could of put a damper on things as well. 
I've been waiting on going back out there (Tybee) but, seems like it's never a good time.  Going to Anna Maria Isl FL for a week around the 4th. Can't wait!!


----------



## oldmariner (Jun 13, 2005)

*Advice for Tybee*

Hi guy's, Totally new here and no expert on salt shore fishing as you pros. I will be in Savannah, GA from July 10th thru August 10th (work), I plan on fishing Friday afternoons and most of the day on Sat's, Sun's while I'm down there. Most likely on Tybee and the pier there. Now, I'm a freshwater fisherman and need advice on bait, size hooks, sinkers, rigging, etc. I have access to a salt water rod. Any advice is helpful since I'm a rookie at this salt stuff pretty much. I see Tybee has a pier facing the ocean and another on the backside of the Island facing the inlet. Would also like to try shore fishing. Thanks for any advice in advance. Also have been lurking on this site, I like and enjoy it, now I had a reason to join in! So what do I need for basic salt pier and shore fishing before I go into the Wal-Mart down there and plunk my hard earned cash down?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Skip the WalMart and go down to the pier and watch the people who're fishing from the sides, not the end. You'll figure out who the experts are and they'll help you out. There's a new bait and tackle store down on Butler Ave www.tybeeislandbaitandtackle.com is the address I believe. They're really nice people and helpful too. I would recommend the shop I am just about to quit but I'm the only person there who isn't rather condescending to pier fishermen.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Basic set-up for the salt.....*

Ol'M

I can't tell you about Tybee specifically, but for basic Pier fishing, just about any rod and reel will do. You need some 1/0 hooks, 2 oz. pyramids, and some fresh shrimp. Even easier would be to just buy a couple of made-up bottom rigs at the bait shop. Toss it over the side, let it sink, and there you go. Watch the rod and relax.

Watch the others around you, and don't be afraid to start a conversation...most pier rats are a helpful bunch, and will gladly lend a hand. 

Welcome to the site...


----------



## oldmariner (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank's emanuel, I'll blow by the Wal-Mart and go to that bait shop! They'll know more about it than the Wally World help anyway. I can handle condescending, been married 35 years....  

Railroader, Thanks for your tips, I'll follow your lead, and thanks for the welcome! I enjoy reading the posts and looking forward to more salt fishing in the future.

Pier Rat in Training,
Jimmy


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

Oldmariner,
Emanuel & RAILROADER Pretty Much Summed It Up. You Might Need Some BIGER PyramidS Depending On The Current (DEFINATLY ON THE BACK PIER IT CAN REALY GET MOVING) And "fresh" Is The Key On The Bait.THERE ARE ALOT OF GOOD OUTLETS ON THIS SITE FOR GOOD INFORMATION KEEP LURKING AND DON'T FORGET TO POST YOUR CATCH.. GOOD LUCK AND WELCOME ABOARD.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

One more thing about the pier. There are lots of sharks and rays so make sure you have your drag set loose. I lost a rod/reel over the edge once. Might of had something to to with the b.y.o.b. policy.


----------



## oldmariner (Jun 13, 2005)

rhorm said:


> Might of had something to to with the b.y.o.b. policy.


Oh Lordy! I can see where I may have a problem with that rhorm! I did that catfishing a few years ago, had that dang rod and reel over 20 years, reach for the cooler and it was gone!  

Thanks doright, Your right, alot of helpful folks on here.


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Oldmariner*

For As Tybee Fishing. If You Want To Get Selective With Your Fishing (trout, Flounder, Sheephead) Like Emanuel Said Go To The Pier And Talk To The Guys On The Side. If You Want To Just Catch Some Good Fishing Time, Then Go To The End On The South Front End Corner. You Need About 20lb Line, 3 To 4 Oz Weight,1 Ought Hooks, 35lb Leaders.take Some Shrimp To Catch Some Cut Bait(blues, Ladyfish,) Sabinki Rig Does Well Around Pillans. Put On Some Cut Bait And Chunk Off Of Corner As Far As Possible And Lossen Drag If Not Using Baitrunners. Sit Back And Enjoy.talk To The People, Thay Love To Share.   Shade12


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

Shade12 Is Dead On...don't Forget The Cold One's With All This Info Flowing Around :d


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey guys! New to the forum, just moved down to Savannah and recently been hitting tybee pretty hard...I was there yesterday and today, didn't catch anything crazy, bunch of baby sharks and a blowfish! I prolly saw a couple of you out there!

Tybee island bait and tackle is a very helpful shop! They hooked me up with a complete set-up and bait for about $50!!! Can't beat that with a stick!  

John


----------



## oldmariner (Jun 13, 2005)

fstrthnu said:


> Hey guys! New to the forum, just moved down to Savannah and recently been hitting tybee pretty hard...
> John


Hi John, I will be down in Savannah for about a month from July 9th until August 10th. Will be hitting Tybee on Friday afternoons, Sat's and Sun's. Look for a short, fat, old, ugly Italian guy with a Cabelas fish'n hat on..........I could use some pointers. Will be fishing both piers, only fish as an excuse to have some cold libation.  Guy's on this forum have been very helpful. Glad I came across this forum, you will be too!


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

oldmariner said:


> Hi John, I will be down in Savannah for about a month from July 9th until August 10th. Will be hitting Tybee on Friday afternoons, Sat's and Sun's. Look for a short, fat, old, ugly Italian guy with a Cabelas fish'n hat on..........I could use some pointers. Will be fishing both piers, only fish as an excuse to have some cold libation.  Guy's on this forum have been very helpful. Glad I came across this forum, you will be too!


Sounds good man! I'll keep a lookout for ya! Beer is on me the first day...  

John


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

> just moved down to Savannah and recently been hitting tybee pretty hard
> 
> HEY MAYBE WE HAVE US A "REEL" WINNER HERE WITH "FSTR THN U". WE'LL BE LOOKING FOR SOME NICE REPORTS FROM YA.
> 
> WHERE ARE THE MACKS MAN???????? SEEN ANY RUNNIN YET??


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm sure you'll see me wandering around there a little bit in the next couple days. Usually fishing the sides for trout and spanish, although I have been known to run a king rig from time to time.


----------



## oldmariner (Jun 13, 2005)

*Lazzereto Pier....*

Question for you fellas that fish Tybee...
I know about Tybee Pier and the pier on the backside of Tybee Island. What do you know about the Lazzeretto(sp?) pier near Ft. Pulaski? Is it worth the time fishing? What do you hook up with there?
Thanks!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fish up near the grass with a popping cork and live shrimp or mudminnows. You can catch some nice bass, trout and flounder there.


----------

